# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  "Fix"  for disappearing Command Buttons in Excel 2010

## moosetales

While building a form for work, using Excel 2010, I ran across a glitch in Excel 2010 that causes Command Buttons in a workbook to disappear. A fellow forum member (jaslake), who has been helping me with my project, found that the offending feature that is at the center of the disappearing buttons is the "Print Entire Workbook" (click link below for jaslake's post on the matter):  

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ml#post3637808

Through a ton of trial and error and help with coding provided by jaslake, a workable "fix" was found for the disappearing buttons.

*The "Fix"*

Once the Command Buttons disappear from a worksheet complete the following steps:

1) Click "View" in the Ribbon
2) Select "Page Break Preview"
3) Select "Normal"
4) Return to your workbook and the buttons should be present and accounted for

For the purpose of my project I found and modified two pieces of code (Kenneth Hobs-vbaexpress.com &  Trevor G-Mr.excel.com) and jaslake supplied a third piece of code to run the above 3 steps "behind the scenes" after a user selects "Print Entire Workbook".




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I've attached two workbooks to this thread to illustrate the problem and the "fix". This will ONLY work if you are using Excel 2010, as the problem with the disappearing buttons only exists within Excel 2010.

*First*, open "HCT-RCS ITP Button Test", select the Print Entire Workbook option, and without hitting the print button return to Sheet "Demographics". You'll notice that on Sheet "Demographics" the command buttons are still present while on Sheet "Presenting Problems & Progress" the buttons are there but barely visible. On the final Sheets in the workbook you'll notice that the command buttons are gone altogether. For the fun of it, follow steps 1-3, as outlined above, and the buttons should re-appear. 
*
****The following form runs macros upon open that among other things hides the ribbon. Click "Show Toolbar" and the ribbon will reappear.*****

*Second*, open "HCT-RCS ITP V1.84", select the Print Entire Workbook option, and without hitting the print button return to Sheet "Demographics". You'll notice that the command buttons are visible on all worksheets. This form uses the macro above to run steps 1-3 automatically between the time the user prints and returns to the workbook.

I'm certain this is not the only "fix" for this problem, nor is it likely the most efficient, elegant or effective method, but it works. Hope this helps.

Matthew

----------


## xladept

Hi Moose,

You ought to have posted this in the "Tips and Tutorials" forum :Smilie:

----------


## moosetales

xladept,

Happy to move it....is this something I can do or does it require moderator assist? Thanks.

Matthew

----------


## jaslake

Hi Matthew

I'd assume you'll need to have a Mod do this



> Happy to move it



A suggestion if I may...comment out the Code that hides the Ribbon and modifies the Mouse Right Click. I believe doing so will not impact your illustration (though you may want to test that).

After having done so reload your Files.

----------


## moosetales

John,

Okay, try my modifications to the attached forms. I may have been doing something incorrect but I could not get the form to do as expected after commenting out the portion of the code that affected the mouse right click functionality. If you are successful at editing the form to reflect ALL the recommended changes to the code please feel free to do so and post a modified version of the code in this thread. I will gladly copy it and paste it into the first post above. Thanks for the suggestions.

Matthew

----------

